# New tyres



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I need a couple of tyres to replace my XC Campers and got my eye on a pair of Avon AV11 at £94.00 each any one got any recommends?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good tyres, but have you checked the noise level, ideal is 70db.

cabby


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

72db does not seem to bad and will no doubt be better than the xc's which i did not really notice pirrelli [email protected] are louder


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

geordie01 said:


> I need a couple of tyres to replace my XC Campers and got my eye on a pair of Avon AV11 at £94.00 each any one got any recommends?


You don't say what size you are buying but £94 sounds expensive. I have just bought two new tyres for £153 (fitted). I have been using Toyo HO9s for the last 3 years but they are Mud and Snow tyres.

Try buying through either tyre-shopper or blackcircles. Both companies offer fitting at local garages/tyre dealers included in the price.

JohnW


----------

